# Old Shipmates



## wilkawilka (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking For Old Shipmates Ex Ben Line
1962-1972 Bengloe, Benhiant 
Sandy Mcgilvery,george Walker Etc
LIVES NOW IN HULL BORN SOUTH SHIELDS


----------



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Wilka check out the Ben Line section in the forum I am sure you will find someone there who knows a name or 2 and maybe even remembers you.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings WW and a warm welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## davyt (Jan 20, 2009)

hello Wilka I dont remember these names but I was on the Bengloe from 08/01/64-14/12/64 as first tripper deckboy (peggy) & JOS.did coast & voyage then 2 more voyages Willie Pirie was Bosun & the chippy was chippy Harris as he came from Harris.I was stuck in goal when we played a few games of football in Singapore & Hong Kong as I was only 15 & very small built.auld Jock Banks & Donnie Bertram (BERT)were 2 ABs I remember.does that help ? Davy Thomson fae Saltcoats.All the best.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this wonderful site. Hope you soon hear from old shipmates
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## wilkawilka (Jun 21, 2009)

davyt said:


> hello Wilka I dont remember these names but I was on the Bengloe from 08/01/64-14/12/64 as first tripper deckboy (peggy) & JOS.did coast & voyage then 2 more voyages Willie Pirie was Bosun & the chippy was chippy Harris as he came from Harris.I was stuck in goal when we played a few games of football in Singapore & Hong Kong as I was only 15 & very small built.auld Jock Banks & Donnie Bertram (BERT)were 2 ABs I remember.does that help ? Davy Thomson fae Saltcoats.All the best.


Hi Davy T I`m sure i must have met you as i joined Bengloe on the 26/9/63 as 8th Engineer, coming back after leave on the 9/1/64 as 7th Engineer and was 5th engineer when you left the Bengloe.
Eventually I left the Bengloe in Vicky docks on the 9/3/66 as 3rd Engineer
which was pretty good as I was the youngest 3rd in the company at that time.
I remember Willie Pirie (Bosun) and Chippy as we talked while we bunkered oil. 
Nice talking to you, my name is Les Wilkinson and at the tme you are talking about I was the only English (Geordie) Engineer and had many fond memories of England v Scotland where I used to lock myself in my cabin till it was all over, sometimes hoping Scotland would win.
The Captain was G Naysmith and the Chief Officer was called , Hayes if I remember right. 
Again nice talking to you and brings many happy days flooding back.

Les


----------



## davyt (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Wilka,thanks for the reply,do u remember the big 1st Leckie Jim fae Dunfermline or somewhere in fife.He played centre - half & always wore a sweatband nice big guy,he used to tell me to go back ashore & become a leckie then come back to sea,but true to form I widnae listen but I dont regret a thing.I loved my 4 years at sea & wish I could do it all over again.Been a couple of cruises last 2 years & going again in april.Really enjoyed them but nothing like the 60's.I wish I could do it all over again.All the best to u n yours.Davy Thomson.


----------



## wilkawilka (Jun 21, 2009)

*Bengloe*

Hi Davy 
sorry to not have replied before BUT.....
WHERE DOES THE TIME GO WHEN YOUR RETIRED.
Sure we met all that time ago, i was although 21 a very shy person 
not so now, as two sons and four grandsons make sure of that.
nice to speak to you again, take care.
Best of Health to you and your kin.


Les


----------

